# TV opportunity in NYC



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

From the TV Producer:*Do you constantly have heartburn? Does pizza, onions, citris fruit, and alcohol bother you immediately after eating? Is your heartburn just plain old annoying?A health tv show is looking for you! A national syndicated television show is doing a segment all about heartburn and we want YOU in our audience!Please contact Allie at [email protected] if you have heartburn. Please include your contact information and a photo!!*


----------

